# Best 100-140 hp work horse?



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Brand loyalty aside whats a good all gear work horse tractor? I kinda like the newer White 2-125's like this one 

http://www.agdealer.com/list/view_i...8&startrow=1&Act=EQUIPVIEW&listpage=index.cfm

What flies apart on these ol tractors? Other brands to consider? Deere Ford IH?? Age isn't important, but I'll stay away from hydro's and even dual power units if I can. I just want to yank around a 12 foot offset disc and maybe a 20 foot cultivator. And maybe put a big snow blade on the front.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I think one is about as good as the other.

The big thing is if you can get parts/service in your area for a specific brand


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

When I was farming I used John Deer and IH tractors because I could get them worked on. That is the best thing to offer to you is service. If you have the best tractor available and have a part that you can not get it is worthless.:grumble:


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

I have access to CIH NH Deere and Agco dealers so service is not a problem.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Dang it I borrowed my Bro's computer again and forgot to log him out and me in! Above reply is mine.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Allis Chalmbers D21. Resonably price on todays used market. Parts still alavable, and they are horses.

 Al


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

What's your budget Roscoe? JD 7510 is going to be one of the all time great tractors but it might be more than you want to spend. 4440 or a 4430 would be nice if that would work for you.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Yeah under 30k and I spent time driving JD 40 series in my youth. If memory serves they like their feed. Not that I mind that, fuel is cheap parts and service are not.


----------



## BFFhiredman (Mar 24, 2005)

Had a 1070 Case till it burned in barn fire. Had it over 10 years with little trouble. 105 HP and very easy on fuel. Pulled a 18' disk or 20' field cultivator with ease. See them in adds for 5 - 7K.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

There's a Case 2090 mfwd localy for 13k. Nice tires too. Power shift though, not a notable Case achievement.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Was an AC 8010 at Anderson's in Picton not long ago, $14,000 if they still have it. Think Deerhaven still have a 4640 for about $24,000.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

How did the Deere powershifts hold up? I know White had 2 trannies but I forget which was good and which was ify. Picton isn't far really, 3 hours, maybe Ag dealer has a listing.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

My custom corn harvester was complaining last year that he finally had to do some work on his powershift on his 4440. After over 30,000 hours. Most of them seem to last and last.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

As I recall the 4240 drank as much or more than the 4440 for less hp. Something to consider the Deeres were ahead of their time. Is a 4430 basically the same as a 4440?


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Pretty darn close. Think the 4430 was rated 5 hp less


----------



## jeff1981 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd stay away from New Holland, Mahindra, and so forth. I like the John Deere 30,40,50,55 series tractors, (4230 is 100hp, up to a 4455 which is about 145 hp I think)
We have a 4755 MFWD we use for chopping thats a nice machine

Also have had good luck with a 7710 Deutz Allis in an older tractor- very reliable machine.

On the IH side its had to beat a 986 or 1086 for price, reliabilty, and availablity of parts

Jeff


----------



## jeff1981 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ross said:


> How did the Deere powershifts hold up? I know White had 2 trannies but I forget which was good and which was ify. Picton isn't far really, 3 hours, maybe Ag dealer has a listing.


the deere's had two excellent transmissions- the quad range and the powershift. I prefer the quad in the 30 and 40 series, as it gives you 16 speeds. The 50 and 55 series went to a 15 speed inline powershift that is a wonderfull transmission.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Hmmm my dad is saying go back to a Ford TW 5 or 15 after talking. I have to admit the 6710 is my favorite tractor even if the 6415 Deere does more on less.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Noticed yesterday Hawley's just got a Deutz DX140 in on trade in the past week, didn't have time to look closer or ask the price.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Ummm didn't Duetz buy AC to get a decent tranny? Local mechanic has a DX 190 with shifting issues he won't fix.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

All companys had their issues. Some deere wrench turners tell you there was not a smooth PS in the deers till the 55 and later series tractors. Also with the earlier ones its kind of hard to buy the tractor back again after a PS rebuild, One piece in most of them that fails is to the tune of $6000.
Not even going to touch on the AC of Deutz. Never been around them enough to say much about them. IH had thier problems in the TAs and also differncal problems in the 86's. Then Massey and Ford also hard their multi power and dual power that cost alot of money to fix when they give up the ghost. White/ Oliver ran the 2 and 3 speed over under units ahead of the trans. Good sound unit, but as with anything more moving parts are more pron to fail. Only seen 1 and head of another 3 speed over under totally blowing up.
Then Case tryed their had at a power slip trans like all the rest too. By the time the 90/94 series came around they had it down pretty good. But, like all power shifts MAINTANCE IS THE KEY TO A LONG LIFE WITH THEM. 
But, what would fit your bill real nice like would be a 1170 or 1175. These still retained the 8 speed manual trans with about 125 hp. Like most cases they are cheap on full and can be had in the 3000 - 6000 range. Also there was some 90 with teh 8 speeds too. I know of a 2290 that has the big 504 motor that is a manual. That one turns out 185 hp.

Bob


----------

